# Volkswagon Conversion



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Gidday Wcarroll,

You're in luck, the classic beetle is a popular car for conversions so there are quite a few out there that have been done already (in fact, here's a little video to whet your appetite).
Check out e-volks or electro automotive for ready-to-install kits or have a look through EValbum.com to compare what other beetle owners have done and what parts they've used. It'll give you a broad range of prices and ideas to kick start your own project!

Good luck!


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Wcorroll;
I have a 1971 VW, that has been converted, and a 1966 VW that I use for other driving. Mine is a 96 Volt System, that used to be a 72 Volt system before I got it..  It is the third VW pictured in WildernessEV's WEb site on for sale cars.. (WWW.e-volt.com), The one with the red front end and Mostly Blue everywhere else.. The Picture is with the 72 Volt system.. I bought it and made it into a 96 volt system, ALL of the 72 Volt parts were Gone when I got it...  I didn't have to take anything out !!! So I don't have a picture of it with the 96 Volt system in it... I am thinking of upgrading it to 120 Volts, But I have Weight considerations, to consider...
So let me know what Voltage you decide on !!!!!!!!!!!!! Also if you got to Chit-Chat, you may find the advice I gave to Nooby, of some help also... And go to EValbum and look at all the VW BUG Conversions which will also give you some Ideas!!!! Go to all of the sites KIWI has suggested and look around.
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, what gear is everyone using for ther VW conversion? I tried putting my car in 4th gear and got a whole 20 minutes out of my conversion before I burned up the motor. I am running an es 15a with 72 volts. I talked to D&D and they said 2nd gear is the most that I should ever use and not to expect over 40mph and anyone that says they get 55mph is full of it.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

davej401 said:


> Hi, what gear is everyone using for ther VW conversion? I tried putting my car in 4th gear and got a whole 20 minutes out of my conversion before I burned up the motor. I am running an es 15a with 72 volts. I talked to D&D and they said 2nd gear is the most that I should ever use and not to expect over 40mph and anyone that says they get 55mph is full of it.


What was your amp draw when you were in 4th gear and what was your actual speed? Using a quick calculation, 4th gear with a ES-15A draws 160 amps at 40 MPH, and I don't think that motor is desgined to take more than 120 amps. Running at 160 AMPS for 20 mins would definately do some damage without extra fan cooling I am doing a similar spec conversion with 84 volts and ADC K99-4007 and that is about 100 AMPS with 350 AMPS peak.


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

I was doining about 40mph I dont know what my amp draw was but I dont think the gauge is working right but I will keep my eye on that next time exspense ($850 dollar) lesson


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all
The D&D motors listed at the E-volks site is about as small as I'd advise one to use and to be honest will be prone to overheating in all but the lightest of EV's, or one that has no hills to climb. As others have noted, what's listed in spec sheets is not always what you get (a lot can be said for range on the EV photo album as another example)(so take that salt pill with some of these claims)(face it many people just want to make a sale)(or are very optimistic 8^)
Anyway, there's a lot of difference between a motor being "capable" of doing "X" HP and another as to it being happy about doing "X" HP. FWIW D&D makes a fine motor and this is more of a IMO it's mass (on the ones quoted) is on the small side.
Hope this helps.
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------



## zeronaut76 (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw a VW kit 72v for $2,125.00 + shipping on ebay not long ago. You have to be logged in to see since the auction ended already.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...m=200194404647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

just check it out. It comes with everything except the batteries. It also says that gives a performance of 1200cc motor. I know not if you are up for that... 

just an idea, though

good luck


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone;
I have the D&D motor in my Bug, it is the Bigger of the two, the es31b, and I use it in 2nd and 3rd, rarely in first and not in 4th, too much amp pull. I will let everyone know my figures, mileage and amp and voltage pull when I get it totally finished.. it need a battery box and a motor protector, to protect the motor from dirt, rocks and sand and water in its various forms... So when I get it safely ready to run. I will let you know what I find out....
THANKS Marty


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I use 3rd gear in my Yugo with the best amp draw and speed. 
The trans is a 5 speed and 4th and 5th don't raise the speed.....only the amp draw.
Motor doesn't even get warm.


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

Marty,
I would love to see some pictures of how you set up your motor protector when you get it done. I am looking at doinging something for mine but dont want to restrict air flow.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Dave;
I have a flat sheet of heating tin, that I have bent in the middle, and then gone out a little farther and bent it again in the other direction. So it looks like a large 'V" below the motor then I will bend it up on the sides, where I hope, to attach it to the Bug body. I will let you know what I get done today with the tin... Wish me luck. 
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Dave;
The D&D Motor you used is too Small for a VW to get around in at any decent speed..   That is why I went with the Bigger ES -31b, and even it might be a little on the small side.  That is also why I am currently running it at 96 Volt,  But as soon as I can find or afford some more Batteries, I will go to 120 Volts...   Then it Should be able to run at 55 mph or Faster.... Even though , most likely my highest speed will be about 45 mph, and in town around 25 to 35 mph... In Second Gear and in reverse when first starting out the AMP Guage barely registers... Trying not to be a lead foot.... 
The flat tin that I bought is a 2 foot by 3 foot sheet.. Should do nicely...
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Marty, 
Did you have any problems getting the bigger D&D in there I think its about two inches longer and I didnt think I could get it in there.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it adding a couple of new batteries to an old string is a pretty good way to stuff up your battery pack if you are using a pack charger rather than individual ones. There is a lot of difficulty in equalising the pack since the older batteries won't charge as fast or effectively as the new ones... I can't remember the exact details but I would recommend it. You might have to wait until its time to replace the entire string or go with individual chargers.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Dave;
I have been sick for the past 2 weeks or so, and so have not been online...
Yes, the D&D Motor I have is LONGER, and I had to cut the back trunk about 2" off of Center in each side. Bend back the lower lip, Put in the Motor, and bend it back... No big deal, to me. Otherwise it slipped right in.... 
THANK YOU Marty


----------

